# First Cut!



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok I'm bringing Grizzly in to get his first dog cut. I want to keep some of the length like 3 to 4 inches.. does anyone have any suggestions on how or what I say to the groomer to make sure I it's done the way I want. I'm just nervous, I've visited the Puppy cut page and there are alot of awesome cuts. Grizzly's hair is not silky, i'd say more cottony... I saw the pic of Bently and they look like they have the same kind of hair. anyway.... I could use as much help wording it right. I've never had a long hair dog like this before. in the Past i always just did it my self.. anyway... Saturday is the big day... 
wish me luck!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would take a pic of the puppy stage that you liked his hair at and give that picture to the groomer. If you don't have that then take in pics of other dogs just try to pick ones with similar hair texture.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Take pics of the cute you like and describe it as best you can. I hope he comes out nice!

Curious though..if you've done the haircutting yourself in the past, why not learn to groom Griz?


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

A picture is always worth a thousand words!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

To add to the picture advice, a picture PLUS you pointing out exactly what you like in the picture - ex. I like how the hair around his eyes is left longer, or do not shave his nose, or I like his ears long - please do not trim Be as specific as you can be


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Or you can do what you did. You PM'd me and asked for pictures and I was more than happy to send them along to you. I did the same thing. I emailed a forum member and asked for pictures and instructions. Forum commaraderie. :grouphug: Be sure to post pictures of Grizzly with his new doo.


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Take pics of the cute you like and describe it as best you can. I hope he comes out nice!
> 
> Curious though..if you've done the haircutting yourself in the past, why not learn to groom Griz?


I'm scared to mess it up....
Lol


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Or you can do what you did. You PM'd me and asked for pictures and I was more than happy to send them along to you. I did the same thing. I emailed a forum member and asked for pictures and instructions. Forum commaraderie. :grouphug: Be sure to post pictures of Grizzly with his new doo.


Thank you so much. I will post pics.. the big day is tomorrow Saturday.. I'm so nervous
I'm going to print the pics And bring it to the groomer.


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone. There are so many nice people on this forum


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I completely understand! It was easier for me to jump in and do it myself because the vet did a fanny shave on my boy so his 'do was already messed up. I figured I couldn't really make it worse at that point!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

hoto: Don't forget Cristina....we will be waiting for pictures. Good luck today. hoto:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> hoto: Don't forget Cristina....we will be waiting for pictures. Good luck today. hoto:


Yes, good luck!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

hope everything went well!


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Well Grizzly and his Sister Blondie are still at the groomers. I dropped them off at 12 and just called and they said they're still not done. They just started grooming cause they are the last dogs or something, and I'm to pick them up at 5.... I showed them pics but I had a headache so I forgot to say to blend the chest, and to make his legs pipe lines... Oh well However he turns out he'll be cute, and he'll be cooler, and he'll pick up less yard stuff.. and It will all grow back.. 

The lady said she would thin his hair by his eyes so you can see his eye's more but he will still have the long hair... I just love the look of Havanese when there coats are longer. I measured His hair last night and it waws 6 inches so not to long, If it turns out horrible it is so going to be part my fault for not 100% knowing what I want, and not explaining exactly what i want.. LOL oh well He's not a show doggie.. 

I will try to take pic's when I get him home... if not I will tomorrow morning.. thanks everyone for your help...


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Cristina76 said:


> I will try to take pic's when I get him home... if not I will tomorrow morning.. thanks everyone for your help...


tomorrow morning???? Take the camera with you to pick him up! hoto: yessssssss!! :eyebrows:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

good buddy said:


> tomorrow morning???? Take the camera with you to pick him up! hoto: yessssssss!! :eyebrows:


My thoughts exactly !!! We can't wait until tomorrow. Patience is not our virtue when it comes to pictures.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Wha?? Tomorrow??


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

ok... he looks good... I wanted the body alittle longer.. but it's ok... he still is cute... here is a pic from tonight... i'll try to get some better ones with him standing up.. so you can see his body better.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

You're right he does look good! :clap2:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

He looks so cute. :clap2:

You're signature says Grizzly and Cooper and who is the other little cutie?


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

He looks gorgeous! Makes me want to cuddle him  Very sweet.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

He looks great!


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

How cute! Don't worry about the body being a little shorter--it grows back fast!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

His cut looks SO cute on him! Grizzly is so adorable! I love your avatar and siggy pics too. Precious babies!


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> He looks so cute. :clap2:
> 
> You're signature says Grizzly and Cooper and who is the other little cutie?[/QUOTE
> 
> Grizzly's sister Blondie, my moms dog. I'm babysitting.


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I am shocked how soft he Is. I was afraid he'd look like he had a poodle. Cut... but it worked out.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I think he looks great. Love the face! the body and legs grow quickly, so good thing they're shorter.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

He looks sweet - and I agree with others..the body hair grows up very quickly.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Lookin good!  Sweet lil guy!!


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

I figure maybe let it grow through summer and winter. maybe I can keep him full length next summer??? but we'll see.. I love his face too. I'm glad they listened to me on that part.. lol


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

He looks beautiful! 

Amazing how soft the guys are when they are shorter, you might one more groom before Winter. Your groomer did a great job! If you can maintain the hair length on your pup, then the length is right for you!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He looks adorable. Your groomer is a keeper!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathie said:


> He looks adorable. Your groomer is a keeper!


I agree! :thumb:


----------

